# Family Fun Flounder Gigging



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/5/2018*
Lots of family fun with the Richard M. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE winds at 20mph and very low tide levels. We started slow, with no fish in the first 30 minutes. After moving around, we dialed-in on some consistent action over hard sand and grass bottom. The fish were scattered, but the pace was steady, and we ended with a 25 flounder limit. Fish size was solid, with most in the 16-19" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
June: 28
July: 6, 7, 9-12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30, 31
August: 2-5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

